# iPhone 4 Scanlines :(



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Take it back for exchange or repair.

There's really no point to asking us what to do - it's obviously a hardware problem, and you'll obviously have to go through Apple to get it repaired.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I still don't know what you are talking about. one image seems to have more predominant horizontal lines, but the focus is different in the two shots, so its impossible to compare. I cant believe that you are seeing this with the naked eye, and the fact that this is your second phone with the same issue, makes me wonder if you sre just seeing thing?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

It's hard to tell if what we are seeing is due to the photograph (i.e. you took the picture while it was moving) or was the actual phone.

Can you see the problem without the pictures? Can you find anyone else who can see this problem?


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

And you can only see this on your two phones, or do you see the same issue on all iPhones?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

After looking at my 3GS which has far less resolution than your iPhone 4, I really have to doubt that you can see any lines with the naked eye. Steve's selling point on the retina display was that the resolution exceeds what the eye can detect, and I really have to agree with him. So either you got super eyes or there is something seriously wrong with your phone. The fact that other people cant see it, leads me to believe that you are being overly picky.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

My original iPhone 3G had a perfect display. I had to get it replaced because it wouldn't accept any incoming phone calls. The replacement phone had these scan lines and it was VERY obvious. it was especially apparent in blue areas. Nobody else could see them but they bugged me a lot. Never got it replaced.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I had the same scan lines with 2 iPhone 3Gs. Got replacements both times.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

spiffychristian said:


> Was it at eatons or fairview by any chance? Which one would raise my chances of dealing with a genius with good eyes? Haha


Eaton centre. Good luck!


----------



## Alex Taylor (Nov 28, 2008)

take it to a service and ask for a new one, you won't remove these lines yourself.


----------

